# a"  pronúncia como "ah e uh" e "o" como "oo" e "uh"



## mahl

Olá!

Eu sou dos Estados Unidos e sou novo neste forum. Tenho estado a tentar aprender o idioma português por 2 meses agora e já fiz muito progresso! As minhas capacidades da fala são decentes, mas as minhas habilidades de escrever são melhores.

O problema para mim é que tenho estado a tomar aulas com um instrutor brasileiro (todas as pessoas que encontrei são brasileiras) e é por isso tenho dificuldades com a pronuncia europeu que gostaria de aprender. Assim que a minha pergunta e a diferencia entre os soms das letras "a e o" do que os sons em português brasileiro.

Quando "a" é pronunciado como "ah e uh"
e "o" como "oo" e "uh"

Obrigado e vou da saída p'ra noite! Desculpe-me para o português mau, mas de novo sou um falante novo!  Mas mais que tudo, amo o idioma português e aprende-lo-ei 

A.


----------



## machadinho

Ei, mahl, bem-vindo(a) ao fórum. Na falta de um professor europeu, procure um *africano*.¹ Na falta de europeus e africanos, ouça fados; são extremamente belos.

Sua escrita é realmente muito boa, mas evite mesóclises (aprendê-lo-ei) a todo custo. É importante conhecê-las caso goste de literatura, mas não use na escrita e na fala. Ninguém usa, nem mesmo o seu professor.

¹O português africano é mais próximo do europeu.


----------



## Youngfun

Olá!  Eu também estou aprendendo o português!  Mas tenho duas duvidas sobre o "post" do machadinho:  1. O que são os "fados"?  2. Como se diz isso na escrita e na fala comúm? Vou aprendê-lo? Vou o aprender?  E outra pregunta: que diferença tem entre o tempo futuro (que não sei conjugar ainda) e a forma ir+infinido?


----------



## machadinho

Fados são canções portuguesas. Leia mais no verbete da wikipédia.

Sobre as demais perguntas, Youngfun, é melhor pesquisar antes no fórum e, caso não encontre as respostas, abrir novas discussões dedicadas a cada uma delas.


----------



## mahl

Obrigado mas eu não estou com certeza que estou a escrever a língua muito bom....  e sim, agora evitarei usar estas formas!

Youngfan, estás a escrever bem! Obrigado para juntar-te nesta conversação! E apesar do feito que não sou o melhor falante, acho que pode-se usar ambas as formas, vou é mais informal enquanto o futuro simples (e não composto) é da origem latina (verbo (neste exemplo molestare) + habere -> molestare habeo -> depois de muitas mudanças nos sons do idioma tornou-se molestarei) e é por isso é mis antiga, esta forma. E vou o aprender ou vou aprendê-lo são corretos! 

E desafortunadamente onde vivo não há um abundância de falantes Africanos ou Europeus. Mas vou escutar a algumas canções de fado! 

Ainda tenho dificuldades com a pronuncia europea, mais isso é vida! Continuarei a estudar!

Uma questão mais! Para os objetos direitos (ou reflexivos), usa-se depois do verbo na maioria de casos (não no negativo, já sei), ou antes (sei que isto é mais coloquial)?
examplo: Eu te amo, ou Eu amo-te
Sinto-me bem, ou Eu me sinto bem.

Descuple-me para estas questões simples  Estou certo que se seguir a estudar e a associar com vocês, avançarei muito rápidamente.

Vocês são os melhores e estou ansioso para conhecê-los!

Obrigado e cuidem-se!


----------



## englishmania

mahl said:


> Uma questão mais! Para os objetos direitos (ou reflexivos), usa-se depois do verbo na maioria de casos (não no negativo, já sei), ou antes (sei que isto é mais coloquial)?
> examplo: Eu te amo, ou Eu amo-te
> Sinto-me bem, ou Eu me sinto bem.



Em Portugal,

Eu amo-te.   Eu te amo. 

MAS... Sabes _que_ eu te amo.  Queres saber _se _eu te amo.  Eu _não_ te amo.  


Sinto-me bem.   Eu me sinto bem. 

MAS... Sabes que me sinto bem.  Queres saber se me sinto bem.  Não me sinto bem. 

Recordo, mais uma vez, que isto se refere ao português europeu.


----------



## Fericire

*á* for the sound "*ah*" and *ã/â* for the sound "*uh*". If there is any "N" after the "*a*", then it'll mostly sound like "*uh*".
The final "*o*" in words (and the masculine article "*o*"), in most part of Brazil, will sound like "*u*" or like a mix between "*u*" and "*o*". That is probably the same in European Portuguese.


----------



## Jabir

and the "e" will sound like an "i" (ee), at the end of the word, in most parts alike


----------



## J. Bailica

Sem nunca ter pensado muito neste assunto, arrisco dizer que um 'a' na penúltima sílaba de uma palavra é tendencialmente (mas com muitas excepções!) um _ah.

Macaca e casa_ são bons exemplos (só os 'a' assinalados são _ah_, os outros são _uh_). 

Penso que em geral nas palavras terminadas em 'al' (como 'geral'), o 'a' é também _ah; _o mesmo para as palavras terminadas em 'ar' (como muitos verbos, por exemplo).


Claro que se a sílaba for graficamente acentuada com acento grave ou agudo, o som é _ah,_ mais uma vez. 


E outros casos existirão.

PS: Não acredito que esteja a aprender português há tão pouco tempo! 


[_Vou copiar o meu texto e assinalar a vermelho os 'a' que são ah; os outros são uh, excepto no caso dos 'ão', obviamente. 

_Sem nunca ter pensado muito neste assunto, arrisco dizer que um 'a' na penúltima sílaba de uma palavra é tendencialmente (mas com muitas excepções!) um _ah.

Macaca e casa_ são bons exemplos (só os 'a' assinalados são _ah_, os outros são _uh_). 

Penso que em geral nas palavras terminadas em 'al' (como 'geral'), o 'a' é também _ah; _o mesmo para as palavras terminadas em 'ar' (como muitos verbos, por exemplo).


Claro que se a sílaba for graficamente acentuada com acento grave ou agudo, o som é _ah,_ mais uma vez. 


E outros casos existirão.

PS: Não acredito que esteja a aprender português há tão pouco tempo!]


----------



## Youngfun

Então podemos dizer que A se pronuncia "ah" cada vez tem acento tonico? Eu sendo de madrelingua italiana-chinesa, me vem instintivo pronunciar todas As como ah. Como vocês percebem essa pronuncia? Soaria muito estranha?


----------



## mglenadel

Você pergunta: "Soaria muito estranha?" 

Na sua pergunta, a palavra 'soaria' seria dita com 'ah' e 'uh' (so-ah-ri-uh). 

A palavra 'estranha' seria dita (es-tr-uh-nh-uh).


----------



## mahl

J. Obrigado MUITO, nunca hei encontrado (sei que haver é mais antigo e não é uma forma da fala.... mais quero usá-lo ) uma resposta tão detalhado como a tua. É por isso que a forma do passado dos verbos é "ámos" e não "amos" (como em espanhol). 

É o mesmo para "o"? com vogais salientados a soar como "oh" e os outros com "uh". Sinto muito para todas as questões!

Obrigado Todos para ajudar-me, e pessoalmente creio que este idioma é o mais bonito dos todos. Agora os sons não me faz confuso (e também os pronomes ) e entender quando usá-los.

Ainda não acho que as minhas capacidades são tão refinadas como desejo, mas continuar a evoluir! 

Não lhes posso agradecer o sufficiente para toda a sua ajuda 

Obrigado!


----------



## patriota

Youngfun said:


> Como vocês percebem essa pronuncia? Soaria muito estranha?



Não se preocupe, porque sotaques são geralmente bem-recebidos (o de falantes de italiano é alegre e divertido, na visão paulistana).  Esses detalhes não devem ser decorados, mas aprendidos naturalmente com a prática. Converse bastante com amigos que falem o sotaque que mais goste.


----------



## J. Bailica

Penso que o 'o' é um pouco mais complicado, e eu não sou nada entendido nestes assuntos da fonética, mas como ninguém mais respondeu...

Penso que se pode dizer, de uma forma simplificada, que com o 'o' se produzem basicamente três sons (ou melhor, que essa letra pode representar três sons):


 -_oh_ (não sei como 'traduzir' em inglês, mas é aberto, como em _toy);
 - oo_ (como em _look);
 - ho [?] _(mais ou menos como em _no, _mas sem o _w_ final (refiro-me a _no = não _; no fim, ouve-se um _w, _ainda que não se escreva));

No final das palavras, o 'o' é sempre _oo, _a não ser que seja acentuado graficamente (mas os exemplos são raros, e quase sempre monossilábicos: só, pó, dó, etc).
Com acento agudo, fica _oh_ (aberto); exemplo: 'católico'.
Com acento circunflexo [^], fica _ho; _exemplo: 'avô'.
Seguido de 'm' ou 'n' fica _ho - _mas nasalado (mais ou menos como _London); _exemplo: 'onde'.  


Quanto ao mais, parece-me que é muito difícil estabelecer qualquer coisa parecida com fórmulas rápidas e fáceis, infelizmente. Mas com a prática, comunicando em português com outras pessoas, se possível, ouvindo música, TV, etc., pode seguramente obter bons resultados.


[só para ter uma ideia, copiarei o texto introduzindo este código para a letra 'o': oh; oo; ho.

Penso que o 'o' é um pouco mais complicado, e eu não sou nada entendido nestes assuntos [a partir daqui, só assinalarei este som quando não coincidir com o final da palavra] da fonética, mas como ninguém mais respondeu...

Penso que se pode dizer, de uma forma simplificada, que com o 'o' se produzem basicamente três sons (ou melhor, que essa letra pode representar três sons):


 -_oh_ (não sei como 'traduzir' em inglês, mas é aberto, como em _toy);
 - oo_ (como em _look);
 - ho [?] _(mais ou menos como em _no, _mas sem o _w_ final (refiro-me a _no = não _; no fim, ouve-se um _w, _ainda que não se escreva));

No final das palavras, o 'o' é sempre _oo, _a não ser que seja acentuado graficamente (mas os exemplos são raros, e quase sempre monossilábicos: só, pó, dó, etc).
Com acento agudo, fica _oh_ (aberto); exemplo: 'católico'.
Com acento circunflexo [^], fica _ho; _exemplo: 'avô'.
Seguido de 'm' ou 'n' fica _ho - _mas nasalado (mais ou menos como _London); _exemplo: 'onde'.  


Quanto ao mais, parece-me que é muito difícil estabelecer qualquer coisa parecida com fórmulas rápidas e fáceis, infelizmente. Mas com a prática, comunicando em português com outras pessoas, se possível, ouvindo música, TV, etc., pode seguramente obter bons resultados.

(hesitei nos ditongos; são caosos específicos, mas optei por assinalar os 'ou' e não assinalar os 'ão; é só uma aproximação, o som é difícil de explicar) ]


----------



## J. Bailica

Youngfun said:


> Então podemos dizer que A se pronuncia "ah" cada vez tem acento tonico?



Se tiver acento gráfico, sim. Mas se não tiver, depende.

Com "ah", sem acento gráfico: _alma; raro; cara;_
Com "ah", com acento gráfico: _pára_ (stop) - mas eu penso que este caso é uma excepção, para distinguir de _para _(v. o exemplo seguinte)

Com "uh", sem acento gráfico, mas com acento tónico: _para_ (for); _cada; ama;

_Mas se disser "ah" em todos estes últimos os casos não soará muito estranho. Seguramente será compreendido (a). No portugês de África, por exemplo, pode ouvir-se pronunciar assim. No do Brasil, nem sempre; tem outras nuances, acho eu.


----------



## englishmania

(Eu sei que é óbvio mas) É preciso ter atenção às diferentes formas de pronunciar as palavras no Brasil e em Portugal. 
Pelo que sei, no Brasil não há diferença de pronúncia entre "para" e "pára". Em Portugal, essa diferença é evidente e vai  manter-se com o novo acordo ortográfico (que vai eliminar o acento gráfico de "pára", escrevendo-se as duas palavras da mesma forma), a menos que os falantes comecem a mudar a pronúncia também.


----------



## Istriano

Isso é verdade, em português brasileiro não existe o fonema [ɐ].

O a final (Améric*a*) pode se pronunciar como

[ɐ] (S. Paulo)
[ə] (Minas Gerais)
[ä] (partes do Paraná e do Norteste)   [ä = vogal central, baixa]

dependendo do sotaque.
O a final mineiro me soa muito fechado. 

Eu pronuncio entre [ɐ] e [ä], como em _hut _em inglês da BBC e não como _hut _em inglês do Sul dos EUA (os paulistas e os mineiros usam esse som do Sul dos EUA [hət] quando falam _hut, hug, mud _em inglês, fechado demais, e muito regional (Southern), seria melhor que usassem _hut _[hät] que já virou norma no Canadá, na Austrália, na Califórnia, e no Estuary English).

_Hut _[hət] é coisa de cowboy do Texas. Prefiram evitar.
Hoje em dia, a pronúncia aberta praticamente virou norma: _hut _[hät] (na Califórnia e no Canadá ninguém confunde com _hot _que é [hɑ:t].).


----------



## uchi.m

Olá, seja bem-vindo(a) 


mahl said:


> J. Obrigado MUITO, nunca hei encontrado (sei que haver é mais antigo e não é uma forma da fala.... mais quero usá-lo ) uma resposta tão detalhado como a tua. É por isso que a forma do passado dos verbos é "ámos" e não "amos" (como em espanhol).
> 
> É o mesmo para "o"? com vogais salientados a soar como "oh" e os outros com "uh". Sinto muito para todas as questões!
> 
> Obrigado Todos para ajudar-me, e pessoalmente creio que este idioma é o mais bonito dos todos. Agora os sons não me faz confuso (e também os pronomes ) e entender quando usá-los.
> 
> Ainda não acho que as minhas capacidades são tão refinadas como desejo, mas continuar a evoluir!
> 
> Não lhes posso agradecer o sufficiente para toda a sua ajuda
> 
> Obrigado!


Algumas dicas, para facilitar a sua pronúncia e entender o que as pessoas dizem:

* antes de *m* e *n*, depois de *nh* e no final das palavras, o *a* soa como _uh_
* nos demais casos, _ah

_Algumas palavras que vi você usando, mas que soam estranho:

* desafortunadamente ---> infelizmente (leider, malheureusement)
* abundância ---> bastante (beaucoup, viel)


----------



## Outsider

mahl said:


> O problema para mim é que tenho estado a tomar aulas com um instrutor brasileiro (todas as pessoas que encontrei são brasileiras) e é por isso tenho dificuldades com a pronuncia europeu que gostaria de aprender. Assim que a minha pergunta e a diferencia entre os soms das letras "a e o" do que os sons em português brasileiro.
> 
> Quando "a" é pronunciado como "ah e uh"
> e "o" como "oo" e "uh"


De um modo geral é quando são átonos ("unstressed"), mas há uma série de exceções. Se quiser posso ser mais específico, mas é um assunto complicado que provavelmente se aprende melhor ouvindo portugueses a falar. Repare que a letra "e" também tem uma pronúncia diferente quando é átona.

Se falar com pronúncia brasileira (em que esta alternância é bastante mais restrita) não deixará de ser entendido.


----------



## mahl

Se pudesse me daria muito gosto!

E sim, gostaria de falar com pronúncia portuguêsa


----------



## Outsider

Começo por lhe sugerir a tabela neste artigo da Wikipedia. No português europeu as vogais "a", "e" e "o" reduzem-se "quase sempre" quando estão fora da sílaba tónica (é a alternância que descreveu). Mas há bastantes exceções a este padrão, em especial: não há redução de "e" e "o" quando são nasais, e não há normalmente redução de "a", "e" nem "o" quando iniciam um ditongo.


----------



## uchi.m

mahl said:


> Se pudesse me daria muito gosto!
> 
> E sim, gostaria de falar com pronúncia portuguêsa


Mas já o faz...!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Boa tarde galera,

Vocês poderiam dizer-me como se pronuncia o som "em" como nas palavras: vem, tem, sem, desdém, vim, tim, mirim, tamborim... Será que a "m" se torna um "n" no fim da palavra?

Obrigado

_P.S: Isso é o que eu ouço sempre quando escuto os falantes de língua portuguesa, a "m" torna-se um "n". Surpreende-me muito..._


----------



## Hagafiero

englishmania said:


> Pelo que sei, no Brasil não há diferença de pronúncia entre "para" e "pára". Em Portugal, essa diferença é evidente e vai  manter-se com o novo acordo ortográfico (que vai eliminar o acento gráfico de "pára", escrevendo-se as duas palavras da mesma forma), a menos que os falantes comecem a mudar a pronúncia também.


No Brasil há diferença também. "Para" pode ter A fechado, porque é uma palavra átona; "pára" tem A sempre aberto. Mas, mesmo sem essa diferença, as duas palavras soam diferentes na frase. Não deviam ter tirado esse acento.


----------



## englishmania

Já nem me lembrava de ter escrito isso hehe.  
A verdade é que escrever "para" para "pára" e "para" (tantos paras!) acaba por se tornar confuso. Toda a gente diz que se vai ver pelo contexto. Eu só não percebo porque temos de ver sempre tudo pelo contexto com possibilidade de criar alguma ambiguidade. Eu própria já olhei duas vezes para a manchete de um jornal, para perceber se era [pára] ou [para].


----------



## J. Bailica

Provavelmente é a nasalação que faz o som dos 'm' soar 'n'.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

J. Bailica said:


> Provavelmente é a nasalação que faz o som dos 'm' soar 'n'.




Obrigado J.Bailica  Mas como você fala em geral? Por exemplo, 'mim' soa como 'min' ?


----------



## Outsider

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Vocês poderiam dizer-me como se pronuncia o som "em" como nas palavras: vem, tem, sem, desdém, vim, tim, mirim, tamborim... Será que a "m" se torna um "n" no fim da palavra?_
> 
> P.S: Isso é o que eu ouço sempre quando escuto os falantes de língua portuguesa, a "m" torna-se um "n". Surpreende-me muito..._


No final das palavras, o "m" não se lê "m" nem "n". Não se pronuncia como consoante. É apenas uma convenção ortográfica para representar a nasalização da vogal que o antecede. Na verdade a vogal e o "m" pronunciam-se juntos, de uma vez só. A palavra termina com um som de vogal nasal.

Outras línguas (como o francês) representam a nasalização no final das palavras com um "n", mas em português usamos principalmente a letra "m".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Outsider said:


> No final das palavras, o "m" não se lê "m" nem "n". Não se pronuncia como consoante. É apenas uma convenção ortográfica para representar a nasalização da vogal que o antecede. Na verdade a vogal e o "m" pronunciam-se juntos, de uma vez só. A palavra termina com um som de vogal nasal.
> 
> Outras línguas (como o francês) representam a nasalização no final das palavras com um "n", mas em português usamos principalmente a letra "m".



Então, "mim" pronuncia-se como "mí" em castelhano, aproxidamente?


----------



## anaczz

Não, não é como em castelhano. Há a nasalização do i.
Ouça aqui.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

_Mim_, em português brasileiro ''sudestino'' se pronuncia [mĩⁿ ] 
Só em umas variantes (nortistas/nordestinas) se pronuncia com o nasal puro [mĩ   ] .

Favor comparar:
mim [mĩⁿ ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/mim/#pt
nahīṁ [nɐ'hĩ] (नहीं ''não'') em híndi: http://translate.google.com/#hi/en/%E0%A4%A8%E0%A4%B9%E0%A5%80%E0%A4%82 vogal nasal pura: [ĩ] . 

bon [bõ] em francês: http://www.forvo.com/word/bon/#fr
bom-tom [bõⁿtõⁿ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/bom-tom/#pt 

Só depois que comecei a estudar híndi, me dei de conta da impureza consonantal das vogais ''nasais'' (melhor dizer: nasalizadas) de português: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Nasal_vowels 



> The archiphoneme /N/, in words such as canta/ kaNta/ ‘(s/he) sings’ or irmã /iR"maN/ ‘sister’, triggers the nasalisation of a preceding vowel, as detailed in the next section.


ILLUSTRATIONS OF THE IPA. Brazilian Portuguese http://www.unicamp.br/iel/site/docentes/plinio/BarbosaAlbano.pdf


----------



## Alandria

aprendiendo argento said:


> _Mim_, em português brasileiro ''sudestino'' se pronuncia [mĩⁿ ]
> Só em umas variantes (nortistas/nordestinas) se pronuncia com o nasal puro [mĩ ] .
> 
> Favor comparar:
> mim [mĩⁿ ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/mim/#pt
> nahīṁ [nɐ'hĩ] (नहीं ''não'') em híndi: http://translate.google.com/#hi/en/%E0%A4%A8%E0%A4%B9%E0%A5%80%E0%A4%82 vogal nasal pura: [ĩ] .
> 
> bon [bõ] em francês: http://www.forvo.com/word/bon/#fr
> bom-tom [bõⁿtõⁿ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/bom-tom/#pt
> 
> Só depois que comecei a estudar híndi, me dei de conta da impureza consonantal das vogais ''nasais'' (melhor dizer: nasalizadas) de português: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Nasal_vowels
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATIONS OF THE IPA. Brazilian Portuguese http://www.unicamp.br/iel/site/docentes/plinio/BarbosaAlbano.pdf



Sabe que adoro você e acompanho você há muito tempo e sempre te considerei um imenso conhecedor da língua portuguesa... Agora é sério. Pra que criar uma terceira conta? Kurumin, Istriano e agora essa?

Não sei, acho que as vogais nasais dos capixabas, mineiros e goianos também são puras. 
Quem não nasaliza vogais, para mim, são os paulistas e sulistas.
Eu sei que um cara é paranaense ou gaúcho bastando ele pronunciar uma palavra com o sufixo -ENTO.
Não existe nasalização e a pronuncia da consoante N depois da vogal "E" é bem enfática, reparem.
O ditongo nasal -ÃO é pronunciado em São Paulo e no Sul do Brasil como [ɐuŋ], onde ŋ é UMA consoante VELAR NASAL. NÃO HÁ NASALIZAÇÃO.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado, Alandria, pela explicação sobre a pronuncia paulista. Muitos imigrados italianos em São Paulo vem do Norte da Italia, onde sempre usa velar nasal [ŋ], então não sei se pode ser influência italiana.

Acho que pro Guajara Gurumin pode ser útil ver cada -m como -n, já que em francês o -n é pronunciado como vogal nasalizada, como o -m em português.

Mas não sei se em português vogal + n na mesma silaba... produce sempre nasalização?

A minha duvida é quando uma palavra termina por -m, e a palavra siguiente por vogal... na minha pronúncia estrangeira para mim fica espontáneo pronunciar n... tipo "em espírito" como "enespíritu".
Já não é muito natural pra mim pronunciar vogais nasalizadas, mas vogal nasalizada + vogal normal fica difícil demais pra mim.


----------



## anaczz

> A minha duvida é quando uma palavra termina por -m, e a palavra  siguiente por vogal... na minha pronúncia estrangeira para mim fica  espontáneo pronunciar n... tipo "em espírito" como "enespíritu"



Pensando agora a esse respeito, diria que a minha pronúcia se aproxima mais de "enhispítiru"


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

aprendiendo argento said:


> _Mim_, em português brasileiro ''sudestino'' se pronuncia [mĩⁿ ]
> Só em umas variantes (nortistas/nordestinas) se pronuncia com o nasal puro [mĩ   ] .
> 
> Favor comparar:
> mim [mĩⁿ ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/mim/#pt
> nahīṁ [nɐ'hĩ] (नहीं ''não'') em híndi: http://translate.google.com/#hi/en/%E0%A4%A8%E0%A4%B9%E0%A5%80%E0%A4%82 vogal nasal pura: [ĩ] .
> 
> bon [bõ] em francês: http://www.forvo.com/word/bon/#fr
> bom-tom [bõⁿtõⁿ] em português: http://www.forvo.com/word/bom-tom/#pt
> 
> Só depois que comecei a estudar híndi, me dei de conta da impureza consonantal das vogais ''nasais'' (melhor dizer: nasalizadas) de português: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_phonology#Nasal_vowels
> 
> 
> ILLUSTRATIONS OF THE IPA. Brazilian Portuguese http://www.unicamp.br/iel/site/docentes/plinio/BarbosaAlbano.pdf



Obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Então, "mim" pronuncia-se como "mí" em castelhano, *aproxidamente*?


A resposta é sim. Pondo de parte a nasalização da vogal, o "mim" português pronuncia-se de modo muito semelhante ao "mí" espanhol.

Alguns sotaques diferem (por exemplo no norte de Portugal), mas tanto quanto me tenho apercebido a pronúncia mais comum não tem consoante no fim das vogais nasais.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> A resposta é sim. Pondo de parte a nasalização da vogal, o "mim" português pronuncia-se de modo muito semelhante ao "mí" espanhol.
> 
> Alguns sotaques diferem (por exemplo no norte de Portugal), mas tanto quanto me tenho apercebido a pronúncia mais comum não tem consoante no fim das vogais nasais.



Eles abrem os As nasais e juntam com a consoante nasal velar?


----------



## Outsider

Juntam a velar nasal no fim e acho que a vogal (ao menos a vogal "a") é aberta, sim. Não tenho a certeza se a vogal chega a ser nasal.

A pronúncia que descreveu para São Paulo e o Sul está muito difundida no Brasil, Alandria?


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Juntam a velar nasal no fim e acho que a vogal (ao menos a vogal "a") é aberta, sim. Não tenho a certeza se a vogal chega a ser nasal.
> 
> A pronúncia que descreveu para São Paulo e o Sul está muito difundida no Brasil, Alandria?



Não, é mais em São Paulo e no Sul. 
No rio, por exemplo, nasalizam a vogal e ainda juntam a consoante velar nasal.


----------



## Youngfun

anaczz said:


> Pensando agora a esse respeito, diria que a minha pronúcia se aproxima mais de "enhispítiru"


"nh" como ñ espanhol ou como glide nasalizada?


----------



## skizzo

Be careful with the word "look". In portuguese it may be "luk", but that's not how its pronounced in english, it's lʊk. A better word to use as example for the typical "oo" sound is "cool".


----------



## anaczz

Youngfun said:


> "nh" como ñ espanhol ou como glide nasalizada?



Só hoje vi sua pergunta. Realmente não sei!! O pouco que sei de fonética é o que vou aprendendo por aqui!


----------

